# Zero Carbs WORKS!!



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi All - just wanted to post about a new cut that iv tried as its worked really well so far!! I will get those abs!! haha!

well... Iv been trying low carbs for like a month now, went from 15st 7 down to 15st 2,

Last Tuesday I started a 2 week ZERO Carb cut.... its now day 7 and iv lost 8.5lbs!!!

Iv been training 5 years and losing weight slowley as you'll see in the attached pic, but christ I didnt realise how good zero carbs could be haha!!

I have a blog with the break down of like what iv been eating any my story over the past 5 years, its http://howjozatrains.blogspot.com/

not sure if allowed to post them though?

msg me if you want more info on what im doing anyway - and also thanks to all the KETO Posters, loads of great and useful info thats helped me stick to the diet so far!!!

cant wait for day 15 when i can eat whatever i like and however much of it haha! im going to kill myself with ben and jerrys!!!  then i believe you start to introduce a few carbs, like sweet potato, seed bread and protein shakes (thank god!!!)

Hope your all well

Joel


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah it does work done it for 5 months lost 6 stone .. but do you eat healthy fat as well or just protein ?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Iv been taking 6 omega 3 per day and eating lots of salmon and other fish as well as chicken, turkey, and some more fatty stuff like pork, bacon, nuts,

Any tips on the healthy fats?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

peanut butter walnuts olive oil and so on .. it's good if you want to drop lots of body fat quick


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

bodybuilders secret - PEANUTBUTTER oh yeah i loves it!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any more then a 2-3 lb drop is not fat? after the 2nd week? wk 1 you will drop water and deplete your self of glycogen this will cause a dramatic drop in weight but will you have lost any fat? not much in the 1st week?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

1st week i lost 14 LB mostly water and glycogen maybe little fat. then i was loosing 3-4 LB a week


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> 1st week i lost 14 LB mostly water and glycogen maybe little fat. then i was loosing 3-4 LB a week


im guessing with a 6stn drop you were a right fatty? lol the more you have the faster you will lose it untill i gets quite low then its a strugle and id say i drop 2-3lb max but this is on about 200g carbs drop down to sub 100g carbs but allways have carbs


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fukin ell 14lb in a week id think i had aids! lol


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL Jim thats funny!

Oooh yeh iv been having peanut butter before bed but not religiousley, like a couple of teaspoons fun - read because of the slow burning protein its great for recovery?

Aaah good to hear about the glycogen/water

I think i must of had so much sugar and rubbish stored inside of me!!!

going to be drinking green tea this week too!

I just REALLY want to get rid of that last fat off of my stomach!!

How do you guys normally measure body fat? it would be good to understand as id like to know what % im at now

Cheers!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i was 16.5 stone mate. Yeah i was fat but i was fat all over thats why i don't have any lose skin or anything after losing all that weight my skin went back to normal like i never been fat. strange so in that way i was lucky never had any lose skin or anything. i hit it hard tho cardio diet i still had one day off .. Wednesdays used to be my day off to eat rubbish. was usually KFC followed by a flap jack later on thats it then back on diet


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Best way to get a reasonable guestimate of bodyfat is with a set of calipers. You take measurements at a few set places on the body, crunch the numbers through a forumla and get a rough percentage. It's not totally accurate, but provided each time you take measurements you measure the same way using the same calipers and the same formula you will be able to accurately see the trend.

Yep, first week the weight loss on low carb is significant but it's largely glycogen and fluid loss, although it should now be starting to stabilse. The rate of loss will depend of course on your calorie intake and activity, but imo a reasonable expectation for a slight defecit is around 1-1.5lbs a week.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

think i am going to follow this for a month mate, im about 16-20% want to get down to 10% then start a clean bulk, i want to loose weights from under chin and stomach so i can then see what im doing with a bulk!


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

You are confusing caloric deficit with macronutrient manipulation.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

My training partner has been 5 days with no carbs and was light headed in gym today


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well done you have droped 8lb of water. this doesnt make a good diet


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, this is not a healthy diet, your body NEEDS carbs.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

are they the side effects you expect?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

That's some change you have made BoshBoshBosh! 

Well done you! :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Works great if you can sleep doing this.....


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Why do you say if you can sleep doing this? Does not getting enough carbs effect sleep?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Rottee said:


> Why do you say if you can sleep doing this? Does not getting enough carbs effect sleep?


It does for me yes.

Keto always works great at first i am not hungry i enjoy the food but as time goes by my sleep goes to nothing. While on 100 grams carbs per day with low fats i sleep like a baby.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

The reason I ask my training partner who has gone 5 days with no carbs is complaining he cant sleep.

He was real mess in gym today his head was all over the place and went light headed.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ive heard tho if you were to do this, for say 2 weeks, then went back onto carbs, just put it all back on striaight away?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Rottee said:


> The reason I ask my training partner who has gone 5 days with no carbs is complaining he cant sleep.
> 
> He was real mess in gym today his head was all over the place and went light headed.


He should stick it out for another 10 days or so must people seem to switch and feel fine given enough time. I on the other hand start out great then start going down hill after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

keto style are great for dropping weight, i do agree with dezw though, i still think you need carbs, even if you just time them round your training


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Your body doesn't NEED carbs.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Apprichiate all the discussion here.

This is just a 2 week thing, its not going to be 24/7 365...

Im doing 2 weeks zero carbs, then having a cheat day, then going to re introduce about 40-50g of carbs per day and have a cheat day every week.

im happy iv dropped 8lbs of water tbh because it wasnt going beforehand haha!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

God said:


> It seems like a reasonable keto diet though doesn't it?


no idea mate he hasnt actually put his diet up altho bacon and pork are not the best choices


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

probably llke atkien diet it tells you to eat fried meat in oil but that's not healthy can't be doing you any good but you stil lose weight but it doesn't make it a good diet.

it's all depends what quality of food your eating both fats and protein.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

hilly said:


> no idea mate he hasnt actually put his diet up altho bacon and pork are not the best choices


Breakfast

3-4 whole eggs, Ham (bacon is probs once or twice a week) - in an ommellette or scrambled

2x omega 3

multi vitamin

mid morning

Nuts/Almonds

Lunch

Grilled Chicken + Veg such as tomatoes, peppers, green beans, spinach,

Afternoon

mixed Nuts/packet meat such as chicken, ham or a tin of tuna/salmon

Pre Gym

mixed Nuts

Dinner

Salmon/other fish/Turkey/Chicken/Pork (again pork only 1ce a week) + same veg

Peanut Butter before bed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks ok apart from the peanut butter before bed. not enough protein here. I would hope ure hitting 1.5g of protein per lb of lean body mass as a minimum and 0.5g of fat. im going to presume you have worked this out and not just guessed.

only thing i would recommend is getting cholesterol checked after 6 weeks as it sent mine thru the roof which is why i wouldnt do it again


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

hilly said:


> Looks ok apart from the peanut butter before bed. not enough protein here. I would hope ure hitting 1.5g of protein per lb of lean body mass as a minimum and 0.5g of fat. im going to presume you have worked this out and not just guessed.
> 
> only thing i would recommend is getting cholesterol checked after 6 weeks as it sent mine thru the roof which is why i wouldnt do it again


cool - thanks for that

Ill be honest I worked it out to about 1.5g protein per KG, im getting around 150-160g per day,

in lbs, im 206lbs right now - im not sure what %age body fat I am, but do you think I am about right?

I have attached a pic from last night if you could guess my BF %age? that way I can adjust my diet to ensure im getting the right about of protein


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

u got gyno ??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

God said:


> I was under the impression from a number of people on here like BigJoe that you don't want to intake any more than 1g of protein per lb of lean bodyweight as it can kick you out of ketosis.


It never kicked me out and i had my protein around 300g per day and fats around 110.

Many do a keto diet this way and it works fine however a true KETO diet is like 70% fat or something but i dont think this is a good idea for ure health or bodybuilders.

Bigjoe knows alot more about keto than me i can just give comments on what i have done etc and having my fat at 110 sent my cholesterol high and i no others that have had similar issues with a keto so if i only did the 1g of protein fat would be even higher and would not be good for MY body


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> u got gyno ??


No, had it checked a month ago because I was worried too, just a mix of pec plus still getting rid of my MOOBS from when i was 22st haha! hopefully theyll go when i strip down fully


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> cool - thanks for that
> 
> Ill be honest I worked it out to about 1.5g protein per KG, im getting around 150-160g per day,
> 
> ...


17%ish


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

interesting discussion and agree with con about sleep being affected

at the moment im doing low carbs except pre and post workout which if anything is makign my sleeping worse as its making me a bit giddy at bed time

i wouldnt do no carbs, id do low carbs though personally


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Body fat is about 20% on your upper body i would imagine.

What your overall body fat % is depends on the fat on your legs.

Good work!


----------



## madscouser (Mar 17, 2010)

Joel

I am now how you look at pic 21, Im just starting out again after being ill for a year, surprising how quickly fat goes back, I may try the zero carbs for a couple of weeks.

Well done with your efforts you look like a new man, lol

Phil


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

id definatly say your about 18-24% body fat mate, keep going tho and be honest with those calipers, i hope you are taking ure measurements from all round your body to give u a full reading and im with the guys who need carbs, what are you achiving by just losing water? ure going to dry up!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Fantastic progress mate! Yes most of that weight loss will be water but there will be some fat in there. CKD works great for fat loss if you can stick it out IME - I just had all the problems mentioned like insomnia, light-headedness, feeling generally crabby and spaced out all the time etc. That was on the palumbo diet and cals seemed far too low as well - I defo lost muscle.

See how you do on it mate - if you can stick with it and don't lose any muscle then it'll work great for you. For a longer term diet I quite like the timed-carb diet (see sticky at the top of this section) - it's similar to a keto in that fats are high, but you still consume PWO and PPWO carbs - IMO the body needs replenishing after training and it felt awful to me to keep training it all week and not refuel until sunday.


----------

